# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Risk maps in high resolution?

## bigkingfun

Hi there

I found your lovely forum via google, and have been drooling over some of the custom maps for the Risk game.
Would it be possible to persuade any of you to upload these in high resolution?

The reason for me asking, is that we are some friends who love to play custom risk maps. We print them out on a poster-size printer and drink beer until one of us wins.



Regards from Denmark

----------


## generalhead

Here is a good website for some custom risk maps
Havoc Boards by Bungled Board Games LLC ? Kickstarter

----------

